# IBS Brochures



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Several brochures related to IBS and digestive health have been written by our Members and directly by the IBS Group. They are embedded in each web page as follows. Look for the Printable link on each page.


*IBS Explained for People who do not have IBS*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/aboutibs
*Separating Your Symptoms*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/symptoms
*Myths that IBS Patients Believe*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ibsmyths
*Personal Symptom Journal*: http://www.ibsgroup....res/Journal.pdf
*Low FODMAP diet page*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ibs-diet


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I just printed up a copy of the brochure and left it with my son this morning. Maybe he will be able to see what I have been trying to tell him for so long. Thank you for writing it!


----------



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello. I am not able to get access to the brouchures, but would love the information. I am logged in, and everything but it says access died. Is there any way to get access to them?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Please see the first posting in this thread as we have updated the brochure links.


----------

